# Best flashlight for size and throw?



## denpolano (Sep 8, 2011)

I am looking for a compact flashlight 6-8" length around 1" in diameter with the best throw. Not really concerned about the cost or runtime.


----------



## blub (Sep 8, 2011)

I just got the Maelstrom X10, small, good throw and bright! Maybe a little thicker than you want but it's still small enough to fit in a pocket most of the time.

Length: 5.6 in
Diameter (Body): 1.3 in
Diameter (Head): 1.8 in
Weight (without battery): 5.6 oz


----------



## denpolano (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks blub

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## RkyMtn (Sep 8, 2011)

I am really digging the Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo I have recently purchased. Best thrower for the size that I have run across.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCGVgXI_xB4


----------



## oldways (Sep 8, 2011)

Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 8, 2011)

blub said:


> I just got the Maelstrom X10, small, good throw and bright! Maybe a little thicker than you want but it's still small enough to fit in a pocket most of the time.
> 
> Length: 5.6 in
> Diameter (Body): 1.3 in
> ...


 
+ 1 -- Best small thrower -- throw of a big light in a smaller package.


----------



## Lord Bear (Sep 8, 2011)

Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L.


----------



## mattevt (Sep 8, 2011)

If cost isn't an inhibiting factor, take a look at the Deft EDC. Still trying to get to a place where I can drop that much on one light.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 8, 2011)

.........


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 8, 2011)

RkyMtn said:


> I am really digging the Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo I have recently purchased. Best thrower for the size that I have run across.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCGVgXI_xB4


 
Mine is due any day now.


----------



## skyfire (Sep 8, 2011)

my "go to" pocketable thrower is a Armytek Predator.

6 in long
1.3 in bezel diameter.

Surefire LX2, and E2DL are nice throwers with 1 inch bezels.


----------



## Westernmdhardwoods (Sep 8, 2011)

Man these lights all look impressive to a rookie like me! I can see why you guys enjoy this stuff so much!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 9, 2011)

Surefire E2DL 
or in smaller form, E1B

excellent throw for their size.


----------



## denpolano (Sep 9, 2011)

Right now I am trying to decide between the Deft edc and the Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo. They both look awesome, has anyone compared the two?


----------



## Finsec (Sep 9, 2011)

JETBeam RRT21? They promise 460 ANSI Lumen.


----------



## archer6817j (Sep 9, 2011)

If you are just looking for pure throw, I don't know of anything that can touch the deft in a pocket size light.


----------



## Fender (Sep 10, 2011)

Malkoff Hound Dog XML


----------



## enomosiki (Sep 10, 2011)

denpolano said:


> Right now I am trying to decide between the Deft edc and the Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo. They both look awesome, has anyone compared the two?


 
*DEFT-edc*

_Pros_
- Insane amount of throw for its size. It will easily light up anything within 300 meters.
- Zero sidespill. Helpful at long range if you don't need lights reflecting off of objects at close range.

_Cons_
- Zero sidespill. Useless at close range since it doesn't illuminate anything in your peripheral vision.
- Does not take primary batteries, only rechargeable 18650.
- Emitter is heavily overdriven, reducing its lifespan.
- Minimal heatsinking due to small size, further reducing the emitter's lifespan.
- No rating available for water-resistance.


*Scorpion V2*

_Pros_
- 700+ lumens OTF using only two primaries or one 18650. That's almost 1,000 emitter lumens, a.k.a. maximum rated output for XM-L.
- Multiple modes, including variable ramping and moonlight.
- It will easily light up anything within 200 meters.
- Although not recommended, the head can be removed and emitter be exposed, turning it into a floodlight.
- Quite hefty. You know it's there, in your hands, when you hold on to it.

_Cons_
- Quite hefty. You know it's there, in your pocket, when you carry it.
- Somewhat bigger than most other lights in the tactical thrower category.
- Tailcap requires loving care.
- Hard to find holsters that will fit it with the turbo head attached.
- Gets hot fast when driven at maximum.
- Short runtime when driven at maximum.
- Can be accidentally activated from electromagnetic interference or strong magnetic force.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 10, 2011)

denpolano said:


> I am looking for a compact flashlight 6-8" length around 1" in diameter with the best throw. Not really concerned about the cost or runtime.


 
Looks like the www.omglumens.com DEFT EDC is your answer. It uses an aspherical lens with no conventional reflector for maximum throw, but almost zero side spill.
Second would probably be a Surefire which has special optic lenses to give more throw, but less spill than a conventional light; however it has less throw and more spill than the DEFT EDC.
Third would be an Armytek Predator stated above - one of the best of the conventional lights in that 6 inch size. The throw is not as good as the aspherial lens design, nor as good as the Surefire optics, but it has vastly superior side spill.

So horses for courses - life is a compromise - depends also on how much lateral spill you want...

DEFT EDC with aspherical lens, and NO reflector at all.
Best throw, but worst spill.







Surefire with special front lens with Total Internal Reflection TIR, and a conventional reflector.
Second best throw, but second worst spill.


----------



## mattevt (Sep 10, 2011)

enomosiki said:


> *DEFT-edc*
> 
> _Pros_
> - Insane amount of throw for its size. It will easily light up anything within 300 meters.
> ...



Of note is the fact that new defts come with a "stowable diffuser". Should give it some nice flood when needed. I really want an EDC I just can't afford one. Well, I guess if I stopped buying medium-grade lights I could save up.  The beam shots at 350+ meters are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## denpolano (Sep 11, 2011)

So with Deft and the diffuser it probably throws a little better than the Scorpion and has some spill? Am I correct in thinking that? What size area would be lit at say 100 to 150 yards with the deft and no diffuser. I have never had a real/dedicated thrower before and I am guessing it is a very tight beam to throw so far.


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 11, 2011)

oldways said:


> Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L


 


Lord Bear said:


> Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L.


 


Fender said:


> Malkoff Hound Dog XML



*Absolutely +1.*

With the MD3 body (2x AW 18500s), it's 7 1/4" using a Moddoolar Triad tailcap!

*Malkoff HoundDog XM-L*: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/...1.html?zenid=49c540c236aeb003a3ac3d6d6d7f9296 . For size comparison, enlarge the 4 light photo w/ the Maglite, and the HD w/ MD3 body is 2nd from the left.

And as for the beam, check this out: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...d-Cat-XPG-vs.-Hound-Dog-XPG-vs.-Hound-Dog-XML!!!

Simplicity, phenomenal quality, made in the USA, and great customer service directly from the owners.

As Gene Malkoff states: "The Malkoff Difference - Utilizing proprietary, patent-pending technology Malkoff Devices delivers bright, efficient, high output LED flashlights designed for rough service and the most demanding environments."

-John

p.s. To "jamesmtl514", I've been intending to tell you that I like your avatar almost as much as mine! :nana:


----------



## mattevt (Sep 11, 2011)

denpolano said:


> So with Deft and the diffuser it probably throws a little better than the Scorpion and has some spill? Am I correct in thinking that? What size area would be lit at say 100 to 150 yards with the deft and no diffuser. I have never had a real/dedicated thrower before and I am guessing it is a very tight beam to throw so far.


 
Visit the website for beam shots. It clearly lights up a tower at over 1200 feet. https://www.omglumens.com/DEFT-edc.php


----------



## denpolano (Sep 12, 2011)

Couldn't resist, ordered the Deft-EDC today. Thanks to all for the recommendations.


----------



## mattevt (Sep 12, 2011)

denpolano said:


> Couldn't resist, ordered the Deft-EDC today. Thanks to all for the recommendations.



Awesome! Post an update and tell us how you like it.


----------



## samuraishot (Sep 14, 2011)

denpolano said:


> Couldn't resist, ordered the Deft-EDC today. Thanks to all for the recommendations.


 
Good choice! You won't be disappointed :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 14, 2011)

How does the hound dog compare in terms of throw to the SF m6lt, invictus etc.? Anyone know?


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 30, 2011)

^or even vs. Deft edc?


----------



## kelmo (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome to CPF!

The SF LX2.


----------



## seery (Sep 30, 2011)

oldways said:


> Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L


 


Lord Bear said:


> Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L.


 


Fender said:


> Malkoff Hound Dog XML


 


jcalvert said:


> Absolutely +1



Another :thumbsup: for Gene's HoundDog XM-L!

Its the first light to dethrone my prized Surefire Beast II as my favorite light. The HD XM-L is that amazing!


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure Simone has the m3lt (or was it the invictus) & a hound dog. Not fair because not exactly the same price, & the sf is much bigger, but I'm curious how they compare having similar outputs.


----------



## Hellequin (Oct 4, 2011)

mattevt said:


> Visit the website for beam shots. It clearly lights up a tower at over 1200 feet. https://www.omglumens.com/DEFT-edc.php



That tower shot is awesome.

Unbelievable light from such a small unit that I wouldn't have thought possible until coming on here. I want one! :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 5, 2011)

seery said:


> oldways said:
> 
> 
> > Mallkoff Hound Dog XM-L
> ...




I'm getting the feeling that the Hound Dog's general awesomeness just kind of transcends comparative beamshots & stats anyway, but do we even have ballpark lux numbers? Vs. Maelstroms, deft edc, invictus/m3lt/m6lt etc.


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 5, 2011)

Surefire LX2 compromises both criteria
M3LT, a bit large due to the head but extreme throw


----------



## Lapetus (Oct 9, 2011)

I think if your criteria is ONLY size and most throw, the DEFT EDC is the clear winner.

I am tempted by one, although I suspect in real life it would be of little to no use.


----------



## astark (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I just received my Malcoff Hound Dog XML, after reading this thread and many others, and I could not be more pleased, this light is awesome. So if you would please, add one more vote for the HD XML.


----------



## yifu (Oct 16, 2011)

+1 on the DEFT EDC, 40k lux in that package is amazing, although you get no spillbeam at all and the XP-C only goes up to around 100 lumens max, not very useful for everyday use if you ask me. A thrunite scorpion would be better as a user light.


----------



## KBliss (Oct 16, 2011)

I have to put in a vote for the Army-Tek Predator, It's my EDC and the performance and durability is outstanding.


----------



## saabluster (Oct 17, 2011)

yifu said:


> +1 on the DEFT EDC, 40k lux in that package is amazing, although you get no spillbeam at all and the XP-C only goes up to around 100 lumens max, not very useful for everyday use if you ask me. A thrunite scorpion would be better as a user light.



The XP-C in the DEFT-edc is running at right about 200 emitter lumens not 100. Also a very easy to implement trick drastically adds to the everyday usefulness.


----------

